# Do you bring your iron/ wax.



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Wax and scrape the day before and leave your kit at home. Utah pow will be much kinder to your board then the ice/crud you are used to riding....in the event you REALLY want to get a fresh base on there then just take it to canyon sports for a fresh tune. 
$15 < $50


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Most hotels request no skis or boards in the rooms for the very reason that they don't want people waxing thier gear in the rooms and damaging the floors. They usually make you lock up gear in a storage room near the lobby. You might be able to sneak your gear into the room but I've heard of hotels charging you extra if they have to clean wax from the floors/carpets.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Most hotels request no skis or boards in the rooms for the very reason that they don't want people waxing thier gear in the rooms and damaging the floors. They usually make you lock up gear in a storage room near the lobby. You might be able to sneak your gear into the room but I've heard of hotels charging you extra if they have to clean wax from the floors/carpets.
> 
> Just something to think about.


Huh? Never heard of this! I bring my board bag into the hotel room every time!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

jjz said:


> Im going to utah next week for 6 days of riding (thread posted in the intermountain us section), and as this year i got into waxing my board myself and actually keeping it waxed (every 1 day of riding here on the ice coast), and i was thinking about whether i should bring my iron/wax/scraper in my suitcase.
> 
> The only trouble is air canadas stupid rules, i have to pay extra for a suitcase that can only contain boots and bindings, and if so much as throw a pair of pajamas in their i have to pay another 50 bucks. I cant put two snowboards in one bag for no reason (which would be very efficient considering i have too remove the bindings).
> 
> Opinions?


An hour ago I just checked 2 burton wheelie gig bags with 6 boards, bindings helmets, gloves, boots and other crap, even a cordless screwdriver. I do this all the time with air Canada, never had a problem. Once they asked if I had boots in the bag and I said yes.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I also say don't bother bringing it. If you feel the need for a wax job you can get a quick wax done at the hill for $5, or pay maybe $20 at a shop.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Fly westjet!

Also, you won't need to wax in 6 days of Utah riding if their snow is anything like ours. I used to wax every 4 days or so, now it's more like every 10 just cause I feel like doing it.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

Lamps said:


> An hour ago I just checked 2 burton wheelie gig bags with 6 boards, bindings helmets, gloves, boots and other crap, even a cordless screwdriver. I do this all the time with air Canada, never had a problem. Once they asked if I had boots in the bag and I said yes.


I dont know how strict they truly are, but the lady on the phone said board without bindings in one bag, and boots and bindings in another. She said they were very strict, but shes probably told to say that.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Just got back today from 7 days in SLC / big/little cottonwoods. I brought my iron, wax, brushes, stones, even the jacks (we had a condo with a garage) and was going to do everyone's skis and edges at night. 

Didn't even open my bag that had my maintenance gear in it, except to get out my chewing tobacco. 

After riding all day, partying all night, over and over the last thing you'll want to do is maintain your board. And it's by far the last thing you'll need to do. I, just after doing a complete board tune, jacked all my edges up. No urge to even break out a black stone to clean it up even a little. 

And I had the large heated garage with a place to mount my jacks (or vices). 

Just leave it and forget it. 

FYI- for 25 bucks at snowbird you can get an edge job and wax job if you so desire. I don't know what your edges would come out at.......lol.... but my board was hauling enough ass to not have to worry about the wax and Iv'e ridden with much worse edges this year. 

We were doing mile long traverses on the back side of the bird just to drop hero snow, and I was passing everyone on the cat track. 

The snow was heavy for Utah though......... but in any event take it from a guy who loves to wax and edge his board. Leave that shit at home and focus on riding, eating, and drinking!


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

TorpedoVegas said:


> *Most hotels request no skis or boards in the rooms* for the very reason that they don't want people waxing thier gear in the rooms and damaging the floors. They usually make you lock up gear in a storage room near the lobby. You might be able to sneak your gear into the room but *I've heard of hotels charging you extra* if they have to clean wax from the floors/carpets.
> 
> Just something to think about.


Like Wangta I did not know that either. But seriously people should not be doing it, not because the hotels could be charging extras for the cleaning. It's difficult not not spill scrapped wax on the floor even if you have proper equipment (a bench and vises) ...... well unless you have a large canvas, or sheets of newspaper to cover the floor for the job. Leaving your wax mess for someone else to clean up is quite inconsiderate. Scrapped wax is not just dust, they stick. 



pdxrealtor said:


> Just got back today from 7 days in SLC / big/little cottonwoods. I brought my iron, wax, brushes, stones, even the jacks (we had a condo with a garage) and was going to do everyone's skis and edges at night.
> 
> Didn't even open my bag that had my maintenance gear in it, except to get out my chewing tobacco.
> 
> ...


Me too. I hot waxed my boards at home but I brought rub-on liquid wax with me to the resort. Whether rub-on wax is good or not is another debatable issue. But every evening I was just too exhausted to examine my board for worn out waxed areas, let alone doing the rub-on's. That's just me. 

Haha also at the end of each day, as I reflect the many areas in my riding I could improve on, it makes me wonder if simply putting a new layer of wax would appreciably make me excel to the next level. I think boards that are superbly maintained don't play an important part in my riding yet. More practice is what I need. To each their own.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

if you guys don't fuck up hotel rooms you arent using them properly

sincerely, Shawn White and everyone else who knows the score (you may not like him but he knows the score better than you!)


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> if you guys don't fuck up hotel rooms you arent using them properly
> 
> sincerely, Shawn White and everyone else who knows the score (you may not like him but he knows the score better than you!)


Lol. And get in a fight with the lobby guys


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

ig88 said:


> Haha also at the end of each day, as I reflect the many areas in my riding I could improve on, it makes me wonder if simply putting a new layer of wax would appreciably make me excel to the next level. I think boards that are superbly maintained don't play an important part in my riding yet. More practice is what I need. To each their own.


True that. I like to maintain my board but I never do maintenance on my board during trips unless I dent/ding something. I figure it's not gonna make a huge difference in my riding anyway - I ain't no Travis rice.


----------

